# Yamaha VMax DX 600 2 up



## WalleyeWiz (Dec 12, 2000)

Picked this up today for a Grand. Being liquid cooled will be looking for a set of Scratchers for it. Any recommendations for them ? Also what will be the best way to mount and wire a Lowrance Hook 7 for the GPS on it ?

It is Electric start and reverse as well. 

Anything else it may need?

Thanks
Dwayne


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Didn't I see that listed on craigslist?


----------

